# The Life and Times of Waldo's Steamer/Juicer



## Waldo

Thought it might be fun to start this thread and keep it updated as i figure out new and different things to do with my steamer. 



Got up around 2am this morning, fired up my steamer/juicer and tossed about 12lbs of apples into that Kathy had cored for me the evening before. Along with the apples, I added 3 cups brown sugar, a couple of cloves and a generous sprinkling of cinammon. I only steamed them until they were soft and tender and took them out of the steamer and added the juice back to them that I had extracted. Stirrred this allup really good and "viola", I have Apple Pie filling.









So what does one do with their Apple Pie filling.....Well I grabbed a pie plate out of the cupboard, opened my box of Kroger brand pie crust, fired the oven up to 375 degrees and the end results were:





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Oh my gosh!!!!!!...does that look good or what?????

BTW...what are you doing up at 2 AM...??? Besides making pies n' stuff????


----------



## grapeman

Don't you know, Waldo is trying to start a new time zone thingy- like Daylight Savings Time- only he does Waldo's Winemaking Time. We need to get the rest of the country hooked on it so everybody is as cheery as Waldo.






By the way Waldo- that is a clever use for the steamer!






*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie

Yum!!! Your pie looks soooo good!!!

Waldo, you are amazing!


----------



## Waldo

Thanks all....I started a test project this evening on some Muscadines I picked this morning. I had about 6 lbs that were good and ripe from the 4 gallon that I picked so I steamed them and will be starting a gallon of Muscadine with the juice I got from the steaming to see how that does. 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E

2 am. huh, Your like a kid on Christmas Eve.



I love it. Soon you'll figure out how to cook a steak in that thing! That pie looks yummy.


----------



## Waldo

That is my typical "get-up" time every day wade. Sometime between 1:30am and 2:30am I am up and at em...Have been doing it for over 30+ years now..


----------



## Wade E

I can barely drag myself to work @ 5:30. your killing me Waldo.


----------



## pkcook

Waldo, 


I found the Mehu-Liisa recipe book online and WOW! I didn't realize all the things this thing will do. You can make holiday puddings, breads, home-made sausages, corned beef, chicken, fish and shell fish in this thing. All this and steaming fruits and veggies. Plus. the basket can be used as a collander and the bottom pan can be used as a roasting pan for stovetop or oven. I'm about convinced that this is what I want for my birthday next month!


For all those interested, here is the link to the ebook: http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/steam-juicers/Mehu-Liisa-Recipes.pdf#search='steam%20juicer'

*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Wade E

Like Nike's logo says, Just Do It.


----------



## pkcook

Waldo,


Did you buy this brand? If so, where did you get your's?


----------



## Joanie

I'm a little nervous, Waldo. If you power up that fan, you're going to be scraping whatever's in the steamer off everything 2 states down wind of you!


----------



## paubin

Waldo, it looks like your having a lot of fun with your new toy! The pie looks awesome! My wife thinks your crazy with the 2:30 stuff but I like to get up early to, although not quite that early. Doesn't the juice come out of the steamer pretty hot? I'd be nervious about cracking the jug!


Happy steaming,
Pete


----------



## Waldo

Yes, pk, mine is the 10L and I got it on e-Bay 
Your right joan..that sucka can put out some wind..I use it only in the fall for blowing all of my leaves over into my neighbors yard






It does get very hot Petebut what I do is insert the drain hose into my jug from the beginning and as the steamer heats up it is also slowly heating up the jug . I would imagine that if you just opened that drain into a cold jug it probably would break it. In their instructions in the manual the say to heat jars in the oven at 220 degreesyou are going to put the juice in.
I am loving this gadget and looking for new uses for it.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos

So...what time did you start juicing this morning....



Do you ever sleep????

I drain my juicer into a kettle till I have a batch done, then heat it and put it in canning jars, or cool it down and mix up some wine.
When I do 2 or 3 batches in a day, I put all the pulp back in the top basket and run it through one more pan of water, then let it drip over night, get a bit more goodness out of the fruits...


----------



## Waldo

That a good idea wino..Will have to give that a try. I have 4 gallon zip locs full of the apple pulp so I may try running it all back through one more time.


----------



## Waldo

After steaming the Rasberries for my Apple/Rasberry wine I collected the pulp from the rasberries


Added back about 1/4 cup of the rasberry juice and two cups of the spiced apple mixture from yesterday and made a wonderful Rasberry/Apple cobbler.


----------



## Wade E

You are not helping with my diet you know. I think I'm hungry again.


----------



## PolishWineP

Waldo! You're killin' me here! I want pie and cobbler! I no longer want Sunday dinner, I just want desserts! (We need a slobbering mouth emoticon!)


----------



## Joanie

I'm thinking Waldo's making us look like a bunch of baking slackers!!! I thought I was doing good when I made dog biscuits today! I think I missed the baking boat!


----------



## Harry

Hey Waldo you just made my blood sugar rise looking at the piee and cobler. I love to make wine and am a Diabetic &amp; cant even drink it. I also love to cook also. Sure want one of them juicers, I also make jams and jellies. How did your Black berries do this year? I just planted 7 plants this spring and am trying to get plants off of them to plant next spring
Harry


----------



## Waldo

I had jut planted mine this spring also Harry. I did get about 8 berries off the cuttings though. Hoping for a good crop next year though. I am sure enjoying my steamer and would reommend it to anyone.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E

Waldo, what size is you steamer juicer, is it 12 quart or 8 quart?
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Waldo

Mine is a 12 litre wade


----------



## Wade E

I think I have something to add to my Christmas List.


----------



## Harry

Waldo I looked on EBAY and found the 12 qt. for about $50.00 plus shipping . Its the aluminum one. Gonna try to talk my sweet wifey to buy it for my birthday in November. I have mustang grapes , elderberry, pumkin, plums,peaches in the freezer. and dont know what else ins in there LOL


Harry


----------



## Wade E

I was just looking at that but dont worry I'm not going to buy it yet. Maybe in a month or two.


----------



## Waldo

PolishWineP said:


> Waldo! You're killin' me here! I want pie and cobbler! I no longer want Sunday dinner, I just want desserts! (We need a slobbering mouth emoticon!)




I'm sorry pwp....perhaps I should go ahead and get a bottle of my Port headed your way


----------



## Waldo

Take 3 gallon zip loc bags of previously steamed apples


Add 4 cups brown sugar, a generous helping of cinammon


A couple of cloves and resteam on Steamer/Juicer then


process through a strainer and viola...APPLESAUCE !!!














I have now got to find me one of those food mills that is on the stand. Holding that one in one hand


and processing the apples was quite a chore but I got it done.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That sieve should have come with a stand, mine came with a strong wire rack that holds it up and over a bowl...
I prefer The Foley Mill....






Was lucky to come across a Stainless Steel pot that fits right under it...love it...


----------



## Waldo

I have one of the Foley'sbookmarked on e-Bay wino


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good going, your going to love it....




Here is a photo of the stand for the colander cone seive...






I never use the cone thing anymore....moved here with it, brought it into the old house, then moved it over here...just keep it on the shelf...just incase....It is a useful thing...but like the Foley better.....

If you go to 2nd hand stores and garage sales keep an eye open for a pot to fit the Foley...my honey had a Stainless pot when I met him...lucky me...


----------



## Waldo

So you can use the Foleys for about anything?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I use it for Tomato Juice, Tomato sauce, Snappy Tom [V/5 Juice] etc...I'm sure it would work for apple sauce, think I have done that in the past....
Looked on eBay like you did and see that they say you can use it to rice cooked potaoes...didn't know that. I am a garage sale 'Kitchen Gadget Junkie', I have a potato ricer, used it a few times...it make nice riced potatoes...they look like Spaghetti Squash...nice for a change. Will be interesting to see if the Foley will make riced potatoes...





Here are some photos of the Foley apart....the pot part and paddle are pretty undistructable....but the nut has a wire on it that scrapes the bottom of the mill, it can break.....as I found out in the past.....I got new [to me]/used ones at garage sales and traded up for ones with wires...sold the old ones at a friends junk store...











So if you buy a used one on eBay ask the seller if the wire is there.....it does work without it, but it is nice to have it there.....
Good luck finding one...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

*Northern said, "I am a garage sale 'Kitchen Gadget Junkie', I have a potato ricer, used it a few times...it make nice riced potatoes...they look like Spaghetti Squash...nice for a change. Will be interesting to see if the Foley will make riced potatoes..."*


Well now, ya know you gotta have one of them potato ricers to make the lefse...


----------



## NorthernWinos

And...after you run the potatoes through the potato ricer, you can mash them and the mashed potatoes have no lumps....love gadgets....they do take up a lot of space tho....






Of all the Norwegian foods we get to sample around these here parts of the country...I like Lefse and love those rolled up things with whipped cream and powdered sugar...you can have the Ludefisk [spelling?] a.k.a....rude-a-fish....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo....juicing up here in the Northland too....
















Apples are very small this year....too dry...and the tree overproduced....I was mean and didn't thin them this spring....so the poor little tree is hanging...
Using up some of the produce....just when you think your gaining on it.....the neighbor showed up with another box of watermelon....life is good!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Northern Winos said:


> And...after you run the potatoes through the potato ricer, you can mash them and the mashed potatoes have no lumps....love gadgets....they do take up a lot of space tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Norwegian foods we get to sample around these here parts of the country...I like Lefse and love those rolled up things with whipped cream and powdered sugar...you can have the Ludefisk [spelling?] a.k.a....rude-a-fish....


Lutefisk. Nasty stuff! Norwegians discovered there's refrigeration and no longer at that stuff. Too bad they didn't figure that out here!



It's certainly an aquired taste. I'll skip it thank you very much. 
Krumkake is the rolled up things. You can fill them with loads of fillings but the cream and sugar sure are good. Maybe I'll make some this year... Someone gave me a stove top iron a few years ago but I've never used it. Oops...







*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos

KRUMKAKE...my idea of fine Norwegian dinning....


----------



## Waldo

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo....juicing up here in the Northland too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apples are very small this year....too dry...and the tree overproduced....I was mean and didn't thin them this spring....so the poor little tree is hanging...
> Using up some of the produce....just when you think your gaining on it.....the neighbor showed up with another box of watermelon....life is good!!!!




Now those look yummy !!! I am going to try and get another batch tomorrow and strictly make apple sauce from them


----------



## Dean

I am soooooooo jealous of all the nice toys NW and Waldo have! Sheesh with my motorcycle racing habit, I can barely afford that, and now I am so very much wanting these toys you both have! My sweetie certainly makes great preserves, but think of what both her and I can accomplish with a steam juicer and Foley food mill!


----------



## Waldo

After having a small bowl of my freshly made applesauce yesterday morning it's flavor and texture brought back memories of homeade fried apple pies my Grandmother used to make years ago....Sooooo !! Out came the mixing bowl, flour, shortening, eggs, milk, etc, etc, etc........


----------



## Wade E

Hey Santa, my Christmas list is short. All I want is the juicer. And I thought you and your elves were supposed to making toys not apple fritters!


----------



## NorthernWinos

OMG = Oh My Gosh!!!!I been throwing all my apple pulp either in the compost pile or giving it to the bear hunters for bear bait.....
Guess I need to pulverize some of it through the Foley Mill and make some apple sauce......
In the past I have made Cinnamon Christmas ornaments with apple sauce and cinnamon, roll the mixture out....cut with cookie cutters, punch a hole in the top for a hanger and bake in a slow oven....smell awesome when baking...
The house smelled good yesterday, juiced apples all day, made a huge crock pot full of spaghetti sauce to eat and freeze and baked Zucchini bread....the smells of fall....guess fall isn't so bad after all....such a busy time gathering our 'nuts' for the winter



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05

Waldo....... That is AWESOME! I love those things but never thought about making them at home.....


Well, I guess it's time to get a steamer and head to the farmers market for a bushel or two of apples.


Questions:


What apples are best for apple sauce or those pastries? 


If you steam the juice off the apples, is there any flavor left in the pulp to use it for apple sauce or pastry?


----------



## pkcook

Waldo,


That reminds me so much of my grandfather's fried pies! He would peel apples for days and dry them in the sun on his porch, then can them for pies later. As a boy, I could eat them as fast as he could fry them and he would just keep frying till I was full and just laugh and laugh. 


The pies look wonderful!


----------



## Waldo

jobe05 said:


> Waldo....... That is AWESOME! I love those things but never thought about making them at home.....
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's time to get a steamer and head to the farmers market for a bushel or two of apples.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 
> What apples are best for apple sauce or those pastries?
> 
> 
> If you steam the juice off the apples, is there any flavor left in the pulp to use it for apple sauce or pastry?




These were golden delicious jobe and there was still plenty of flavor left in them


----------



## Waldo

pkcook said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> That reminds me so much of my grandfather's fried pies! He would peel apples for days and dry them in the sun on his porch, then can them for pies later. As a boy, I could eat them as fast as he could fry them and he would just keep frying till I was full and just laugh and laugh.
> 
> 
> The pies look wonderful!


Thanks PK....Thedy sure brought back some fond memories for me too


----------



## NorthernWinos

My thighs are growing just looking at all those pastries....





Last fall a girlfriend and I made 42 apple pies...we had an assembly line going....she made the pastry, I peeled the apples with a peeler, mixed the ingredients and we both assembled the pies and wrapped and froze them raw.....I am kind of burned out on them....still have 14 of them in the freezer.....they are still good and I pull one out and bake it every now and then....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo.. Just a thought or two......
.......being as you have so much apple sauce...have you ever made fruit leather in a food dehydrator??? 
I wonder if you could push apple sauce through a jerky press and make apple jerky???

Been thinking it's time of the year to use up some venison in the jerky press....one of these days will get to that....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo

Hmmmmmmmmmm , I wonder? NW..Do you have a recipe for making it? 
Hey, I came up with a neat idea for my Steamer. One of the drawbacks was having to lift the reservior off to add water so I took my water pan to work and got our best welder in the fab shop to weld me a stainless nipple into the pan, screwed a stainlesselbow on it and "viola". I can now add water anytime. On my test run it worked great. I did determine thatif Iwill take the lid offit prevents any steam from coming out the fill tube.









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

Smarter than the average bear boo boo.....great work Waldo!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Filling the pan is a problem...like your idea...





Will look through the cookbook that came with the dehydrator and see how they make the fruit leather rool-ups....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo...
Here is a photo of the plastic tray that came with my American Harvest food dehydrator....

Fruit Roll Sheet....






Prepare Purée...you already have your apple sauce...
It says you can mix fruits, and garnish with coconut, nuts, raisins, granola, etc.

Pour purée onto fruit roll up sheet that has been sprayed with Pam...it should be 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick....spread evenly....dry at 130*-140* till fruit feels like leather....4-8 hours. Remove while still warm...roll, cut into smaller pieces if desired, store in plastic wrap...store in air tight container....enjoy....


----------



## Waldo

Cool.......I am now on a new quest !! Does the search for new toys ever end?


----------



## Waldo

masta said:


> Smarter than the average bear boo boo.....great work Waldo!




Thanks masta !!


----------



## PolishWineP

Nice job, Waldo!


Hey, I think I saw your car up here the other day! Minnesota license plate WALDO1 .


----------



## Waldo

Really !!!!! What kind of car did I have PWP? Hope it was a nice one.


----------



## paubin

Waldo, you are truely a rennesance man! A man of a thousand interests and passions. It is amazing how you fit all your activities into the day, although your apparant lack of sleeping must surely help! Someday I've got to meet you (As long as the spiders are gone that is). Maybe next time my work sends me to OK. Please forgive my spelling tonight all as I've been enjoying my wine.


Pete


----------



## Waldo

Would love to meet you too Pete and perhaps some day we will. Maybe we can both make it to winefest next year if nothing else.


----------



## PolishWineP

Waldo1 was on some sort of car. That's the best I can tell you. I'm more about the details than the big stuff. 
And guys, I'm sure you'd have loads of fun at Winestock! I sure did!


----------



## jobe05

Waldo, Hows the wine coming with the steamed juices? Is there a difference in fermentration?, Taste?, Pectic haze? etc....... 


Really thinking of getting one since I still have in the freezer:


30Pounds Peaches
75 pounds Blackberries
20 pounds Blueberries
8 pounds Figs
27 pounds pie pumkin
45 pounds (more) scuppernong
55 pounds Muscadines


But I don't want to chance steaming all that if the finsih product isn't as good as sqeezing the juice out.


Edit: By the way, I started a 5 gallon batch of scupernong last night using one of Hippies old recipes, the smell and taste is incredible. I also started a gallon batch last weekend that I plan on using for topping this batch up with. Along with the muscadine, I hope it doesn't take a year to age before it is drinkable. I still have 1 bottle of muscadine left from last year (somehow I was able to hide it and not drink it), that I plan on openening and drinking when I make this years batch.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo

jobe, could not tell any difference in fermentation on the gallon test batch of muscadine and the gallon of apple/rasberry but they have retained more of the color and a lot more of the flavor that I am accustomed to seeing/tasting using conventoinal procedures. Also, there is a whole lot less sediment. I am loving mine.

*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05

Waldo, when you steamed the muscadine, did you still put what was remaining of the skins in the fermenting bucket? It looked like steaming them took about all they had to give, wondering what it would do to the tannins that you would normally get from the skins. I guess if are getting more flavor, steaming may have done all that already. Might have to get a little more serious about this........


----------



## Waldo

I did not use the skins jobe. I used only the concentrated juice. I did however steam the skins twice but did not get that much more from them on the 2nd steaming. One key is to take the first quart or so of juice and pour it back through. This helps in breaking down the fruit, hence extracting more juice. That is covered in the manual.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo, 
So glad you are enjoying your steamer...was kind of nervous to suggest it to others for wnemaking....

Being new to winemaking and only have used juices from the steamer in our wines, I had nothing to compare it to...so you are 'The Man' with the experience of using both.

I will be most interested to see the outcome of your wines....

Also will be interesting to see if you get gas in your wines...I see everyone but me mixing and stirring to de-gas their wines....Maybe I am very dense, but I have not seen any gas in wines except for one batch....
Tropical Medley [banana/apple/pineapple]....It was the only wine I ever made with pulp in the straining bags...I found that messy and in that batch I did see bubbles on the side of the carboy.

I read my wine books [maybe too many of them] and see mentioned not to let air get into your wines...no splashing while racking, etc....I find this very confusing to see everyone whirling their wines with electric drills...? Does that come with having pulp in the must????

Will also be intested to see if your wines clear faster....? How are they coming???I find my wines are clear and stable in a month, so have been very satified about that....but like I said...I don't have much experience with other methods....

I would like to break down and try a kit....those seem to be ready quickly and most people love them....on my wish list is a wine kit.....but then I look in my spare bedroom and see all those jars of extracted juices and know I better get busy...Also nearing time I can kick up my heels and drink some of it... :&gt


----------



## Wade E

Maybe I'm over concerned about having a little gas in my wine. I know
if I put it in a small container and shake it I get some pressure back.
Maybe I should just leave it alone ha.


----------



## Waldo

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo,
> So glad you are enjoying your steamer...was kind of nervous to suggest it to others for wnemaking....
> 
> Being new to winemaking and only have used juices from the steamer in our wines, I had nothing to compare it to...so you are 'The Man' with the experience of using both.
> 
> I will be most interested to see the outcome of your wines....
> 
> Also will be interesting to see if you get gas in your wines...I see everyone but me mixing and stirring to de-gas their wines....Maybe I am very dense, but I have not seen any gas in wines except for one batch....
> Tropical Medley [banana/apple/pineapple]....It was the only wine I ever made with pulp in the straining bags...I found that messy and in that batch I did see bubbles on the side of the carboy.
> 
> I read my wine books [maybe too many of them] and see mentioned not to let air get into your wines...no splashing while racking, etc....I find this very confusing to see everyone whirling their wines with electric drills...? Does that come with having pulp in the must????
> 
> Will also be intested to see if your wines clear faster....? How are they coming???I find my wines are clear and stable in a month, so have been very satified about that....but like I said...I don't have much experience with other methods....
> 
> I would like to break down and try a kit....those seem to be ready quickly and most people love them....on my wish list is a wine kit.....but then I look in my spare bedroom and see all those jars of extracted juices and know I better get busy...Also nearing time I can kick up my heels and drink some of it... :&gt




All of the kits I have tried NW have been really good but I have developed an affinity to my country wines. People just seem to really enjoy them and I get a lot of positive feedback in the form of "CanI have More"





My Apple Rasberry is doing nicely and is had very little sediment in the Carboy at first racking, which as Sunday evening and began clearing almost immediately. I am definately hooke on my steamer


----------



## Waldo

OK...My first non juice steaming experience was some venison I steamed Saturday morning to serve to a group of friends coming over to watch the Razorbacks whup up on Auburn









.




I put a rub on it, threw it in the steamer and as an afterthought and a test, I put liquid smoke in my waterpan to see if it would give it that smoked flavor....It did !! 
The final results were:




Very moist and tender venison.......Everyone said it was great and I had to agree. I damn near broke my arm trying to pat myself on the back




It was served with a Blackberry wine which paired rather well. I think the Muscadine may have been better but I have only 3 bottles left until next bottling I am hoarding those.


----------



## Wade E

I would never have thought of steaming a meat like that but I'll take your word for it, it lloks good Waldo!


----------



## grapeman

Waldo I can't believe you needed to break your arm on that venison. There should have been a large cheerleading section there slapping you on your back for that one! That's VERY GOOD looking stuff!


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Appleman....I was very good. I steamed it for close to two hours and it just got so moist and tender. The liquid smoke in the water pan did a great job too of giving it a smoked flavor.


----------



## scotty

I had to read the last 2 pages to find out if you had truly broken your arm Waldo. LOL LOL on me.


Meat looks delicious.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Scotty.....It was almost as good as the ballgame against Auburn


----------



## scotty

I can not relate to the joy of watching a favorite team mash another team.
If you never met a non sports fan, I'm it. I dont even watch motorcycle racing. No nascar, football, baseball, basketball, wrestlingor whatever.


I guess i'm not a good person to talk with.
BTW I don't care for pets either






Maybe i need a shrink



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## jobe05

Scotty, your not alone....... Nota huge sports fan, not a big TV watcher, so I couldn't imagine sitting in fron of the TV for hours doing nothing. My wife will rent movies for us to watch and I generally make it about 15 to 30 minutes, then I have to go do something, Sometimes with my pets........ Golden retreiver who loves tennis balls, walks and car rides. *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

I do not appreciate much sports myself except motocross as I used to
race dirtbikes, other than that I dont mind playing some but no
watching.


----------



## scotty

I dont have tv cable or an antenna. I do however have a cable modem for the computer. I have 2 computers and one has dual monitors for trying to keep up with stinky and waldos projects. 
I download space tv series and use the vcr ordvd payer to entertain myself. The computer keeps me current on news and then some.
This wine thing is the newest of my hobbies. I like it because one must learn and learn.
Great to have met such a nice bunch of folks here also















Even if some of them talk about snow and cold




*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## sangwitch

In Arkansas you have no choice. You're either a Hog fan or you're an enemy of the State. I moved here about seven years ago and when my neighbors found out I was from another state they chipped in and bought me tickets to a game and taught me to call the Hogs. Wooo Pig Suey Razorbacks!


----------



## Waldo

No No sang....That is : 

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! 
Pigssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!
Sooieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
*RAZORBACKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!



*
*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP

I think most folks around here are just too busy to worry toooo much about sports. It's fun to watch once in a while but everyone's so busy with all their crafts that there's no time to do nothing but watch a game. We sometimes watch sports while bottling or prepping fruits for wines. I was watching Olympic skating (racing) last winter while filling bottles and got so into it I forgot to watch the bottle and overflowed 2 of them!




Made the table cloth smell good though!


----------



## scotty

What kind of a group have i gotten mixed up with?????






HMMM I forgot about Olympic Speed Skating. I like that one too



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Waldo

I have no affinity for any other sport except the Razorbacks football....Well, lets see now...I did Run....Once........But the liquor store was still closed whenI got there


----------



## scotty

Waldo said:


> I have no affinity for any other sport except the Razorbacks football....Well, lets see now...I did Run....Once........But the liquor store was still closed whenI got there




Yes I've teamed up with a bunch of WACKO'S


----------



## grapeman

scotty said:


> I dont have tv cable or an antenna. I do however have a cable modem for the computer. I have 2 computers and one has dual monitors for trying to keep up with stinky and waldos projects.
> I download space tv series and use the vcr ordvd payer to entertain myself. The computer keeps me current on news and then some.
> This wine thing is the newest of my hobbies. I like it because one must learn and learn.
> Great to have met such a nice bunch of folks here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some of them talk about snow and cold


I will go off topic here a little- So Scotty, you find you can keep up with Waldo and Stinkie with only two monitors? You like to be a bit of a rebel- so do I. Dell said I couldn't use four monitors on one computer - so I did!



These four monitors go up to the 24" one.










Oh, by the way, see where the phone is? That was the phone that was there earlier this summer when the lightning hit a few feet away from me and blew up the phone and burned a small hole in my desk. That was the third strike in 2 years. Add me to your list of strange people. I'm a contender for the 2008 Olympic event of lightning dodging. You don't want to lose that event!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## scotty

Florida and lightning are brothers. My son tried to talk me into a card for 4 monitors but i said no.
Now ill have to find some photos of my motorcycles. I wont try to matchany of the folks on this website in ANY area. I just like hobbies and find those folks that do to be extremely interesting as well as fun to know
I have been in awe of the photos of homes, vineyards and equipment.
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/doms%20pics/


----------



## PolishWineP

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Dean

cool bikes! I'm a bike nut! I have 6 in my stable so far, and more just keep coming in! I think they multiply at night! at least that is what I keep telling the wife


----------



## scotty

Dean said:


> cool bikes! I'm a bike nut! I have 6 in my stable so far, and more just keep coming in! I think they multiply at night! at least that is what I keep telling the wife




As long as she agrees






I had six but gave 2 away a couple of months ago.
I had the door on my screen room changed to a double door so i could ride the bikes right in.
Its just another sickness






another laugh is that my folding bike trailer wouldnt roll into the screen room unless i layed it down so i had a tradesman install what looks like a pet entrance but above the doors so the trailer hutch end could pass through.





*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## sangwitch

Great pics Scotty. I like the waffle shot!




I had two bikes, an 86 sporty and an 89 FXRS, but sold them both before moving south. I miss riding, I can't tell you how much.


----------



## scotty

sangwitch said:


> Great pics Scotty. I like the waffle shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had two bikes, an 86 sporty and an 89 FXRS, but sold them both before moving south. I miss riding, I can't tell you how much.




Ill bet that most of this wino bunch enjoy cooking as much as I do and even more. 
Im reading books on Beer and at this point i'm collecting ingredients for cheese making.

I just found out that george stocks mother of vinegar and will order some on my next purchase.




Get back with the bikes please. I rode a stroked sporty in the 60s. 10.5 in the 1/4





*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## jobe05

Scotty: I too am trying my luck with cheese making. I have a farm house cheddar waxed and in the wine fridge to age a couple more months. It's been in there for about 2 months now, so maybe this weekend I'll get it out and try some. I just wanted to start with one batch of one type to see if it was worth it or not. Otherwise I'll just go to the store and buy a $3 brick of whatever I could make..........


----------



## scotty

Please tell me about your wine fridge. What size is it and what can you fit in it as far as carboys go??
Im thinking of one for the screen room which will also double as a place to dry cheese or sausages.


----------



## Wade E

I haven't seen one that fits carboys. As far as I know theyre only for
bottles, some have two zones to keep reds at one temp and whites at
another. They range from 6 bottle capacity to almost 3 hundred before
you really break into cooled wine racks which are basically enclosed
wall units that can get very pricey unless you build it yourself.


----------



## jobe05

Mine is just a small 16 bottle cooler that maintains about 54 to 55 degrees. Perfect for white wines and cheese.


----------



## Waldo

Jobe you been a holding out on me buddy...



Cheese huh !!! Mmmmmmmm got any pictures? Where did you get your kit? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty

I thought you bought a full sized house fridge. Maybe some of them will take one 3 or 5 gallon carboy.


If not then just gallons.


----------



## jobe05

Waldo: I got my cheese kit at New England Cheese making supply:


http://www.cheesemaking.com/default-cPath-22.php


I copied AAStinkies idea for a home made cheese press which works great! The hook on the end of the top beam is so that I can hang a gallon milk jug with water for the amount of pressure I want to put on the cheese during press. The less the water, the less pressure on the cheese, the moister, softer the cheese. For more pressure, add more water, get drier cheese. I put a scale under the beam to see how much pressure I'm applying, then remove the scales and press the cheese.








Heres my first attempt at making Farm house cheddar. Before waxing it was very good, just not sharp tasting. It is suppose to age for 6 months in a wax coating. The wax job isn't pretty, but doesn't have to be, as long as it keeps the air out.








Scotty: Here's my fridge. Again, it's just a small one to keep a few bottles in. It maintains 55 degrees +- 2 degrees (based on settings), which is also perfect for aging waxed cheese. Don't know if I would store the wine and the cheese if the the cheese was unwrapped due to the mold spores used in cheese making:








Cheese making was a whole lot easier than I had expected. Getting a clean break looked like it would be near impossible, but like wine kits, just follow the directions to the "T", and you'll end up with a great product. Waldo, you should give it a try. If you have fresh goats milk avalible to you, you can make some good cheese from it. If not, store bought, whole milk worked good for me.


----------



## Wade E

scotty said:


> I thought you bought a full sized house fridge.
> Maybe some of them will take one 3 or 5 gallon
> carboy.
> 
> 
> If not then just gallons.



Scotty, most refridgerators will be too cold for storing wine.Although
I have a really old one that I got for $25 while I was waiting for
parts to come in when my new one broke down after using it to store
food I turned it all the way down and put a temp gauge in there and it
holds 58*. Most older and all newer stay alot colder than that which is
not good for wine. Guess I just got lucky!


----------



## scotty

Im a refer and ac man and could easily controll the temp of a domestic unit even if i have to rig a remote thermostat to the ac supply.
I believe however that the on board stat in any refer will allow temperatures that are well above 40.
I would like a unit large enough to do more than just one job.




Thanks for the reply.








Ps i believe some of the websites even sell the remote stats.


Ill bet George has one that is not listed in his catalog.


If not go to a commercial refrigeration and ac supply house and tell the guy what you want to do. A remote bulb unit..


WW GRANGER HAS THEM FOR SURE


----------



## scotty

Hey Jobe
nice JOB
How about pictures of the rest of the cheese pressing equipment????




I WANT ONE OF THOSE MAMMA


Also is there a linkto stinkys plans.


I really enjoy the AAA stinky thread but even for a set plans, i will not read through 40 bazillion pages


----------



## jobe05

Stinkie didn't have plans, he just showed a picture of it and I copied from the idea. It was very easy to do. The only remaining item I have not shown in the picture would be the 4" and 12" PVC connectors with holes drilled in it that I use for molds. Put the cheese curd in a cheese cloth, put it in the PVC mold, put a saucer on it and put it in the press.


Maybe I'll Plan a batch and take some pics if any one is interested. Till then, look at this web site:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html


Thats where I got all my info when I started.


----------



## scotty

I use that same site. I want to make a press. The stinkie special seems more versatile than those being sold. I'll copy your photo and save it to my cheese folder.
I really would like to see the pvc stuff that you made. Im not very original.


----------



## jobe05

I'll post some pics when I sobber up enough to see throught the veiw finder on my camera.


----------



## scotty

Thankhsh


----------



## Waldo

Beore I ever purchased my Steamer/Juicer I had sent Jack Keller an e-mail requesting his thoughts/opinions on using the steamed juices for making wine. I got a reply back from him yesterday, first with an apology on taking so long to reply and then he told me, " I used a steamer for about 8-9 months for all kinds of fruit, but finally attributed it to some of the wines having a difficult time clearing. Consultation with the Food Science department at Cornell confirmed my suspicion, so I sold the steamer."
I felt like I needed to share this as I know some of you are considering a steamer/juicer. So far, I personally have not experienced this problem and the key here, to me, would be that he stated that "some" of his wines did not clear properly. I wish he would have elaborated more on which ones and maybe he will later.So, no you know.....The Rest of The Story !!! I will keep the forum updated on my successes and any problems I experience with the steamer juicer.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I have thought that our wines made from steam extracted juices have cleared very quickly....with one exception....Wild Plum Wine.....
I cold stabilized the plum wine last fall....the whole carboy was a Pepto Pink color...it did clear when it was cold stablilized....Wish I would have known about Super-Kleer K-C at the time....think that would have worked great too.
The wine was very tart and astringent....a year later it is quite good, lost that tanginess.
I did not gather any wild plums this year....might in the future.

NOW...was the cloudiness from the steam juicer, or just a trait of those little fruits...I don't know....

Other than that batch I have been real happy with the way the wines clear from steam extracted juice....but I have made most of our wines with this type of juice.

I have made a wine with bananas/frozen pineapple juice and frozen apple juice....that cleared nicely...used Bentonite in the primary.

Also, made carbonated apple cider with 1 gallon jugs of apple juice and brought the S.G. up with frozen apple juice concentrate....that cleared well too, in time....

SO...I would say...everyone has their own opinions....so do what feels good to you!!!


----------



## scotty

Ill bet that just a bit more attention to any wine that doesnt clear as quickly as we would like is the true solution.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks NW....I am going to continue using mine until it does prove itself to be detrimental to my wines clearing properly and hopefully Jack will give some more input as to what types of wine he experienced his problem with.


----------



## Waldo

jobe05 said:


> I'll post some pics when I sobber up enough to see throught the veiw finder on my camera.




JOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!! You sober yet buddy


----------



## Wade E

Waldo I almost fell out of the chair on that one!


----------



## OilnH2O

All in all, Waldo, Jack's comment about the steamer gives you information that you know up-front -- and can watch for it or compare to your past experience. It makes you wonder what "Cornell" would have said could be the cause.... 


If he lets you know, I'll look forward to that post too! (I still want one!)


----------



## NorthernWinos

I had read that heating juice can cause peptic haze...I personally wouldn't know the difference.

But...I think any juice or concentrate you buy that comes in a can has been heated to make it sterile for the canning process...

I read in 'From Vines to Wines' by Jeff Cox that freezing grapes reduces the acidity and raises the PH...

He also said that grapes shipped under refrigeration are like little vinegar pots....that refrigeration is what molds like....

His opinions referred to grapes, not other fruits...

So...who knows best...everything you read is usually that person's opinion...

I would say...do what work's for you...


----------



## jobe05

Waldo said:


> jobe05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics when I sobber up enough to see throught the veiw finder on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!! You sober yet buddy
Click to expand...



I did.......... But then I went and did it again....... and again........ and again........


The family and I went to the mountains for a nice 4 day weekend. The intention was to watch the leaves change, do a little fishing and have some romantic evenings in the hot tub. My wife did question why we would need 13 bottles of wine that I packed, but I just thought that I'd rather be safe than sorry. By late Saturday night, she was making store runs to buy more wine.......












Funny thing was, after a couple of bottles, I was amazed how really good my wines tasted, and how horrible the store stuff was! 


So for now........ I'm nursing a 4 day hangover. I'm sure as most of you know, wine hangovers are far worse than beer hang overs........... Why is that? It also tought me a lesson. I try to make my wines just a couple percent stronger than intended, i.e. if a wine is suppose to turn out 11%, I add some sugar to get it to 13%. Although it as no effect on the taste of the wine, you get drunk so fast that you really don't enjoy it by the time you get to the 5th, 6th and 7th bottles, not to mention that sitting in a hot tub for 6 hours isn't good for ya either, but ya know you can't get out, safely.................


So..... Maybe this weekend I can pick up where I lef off............ on the forum.......... not the drinking..........


Ya know, the funny thing is.......... I really don't drink


Hi my name is John and I have a........................... OOooops wrong forum.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Maybe you are Sulfite sensitive????Had heard that if you are, add less Sulfite at bottling....Some people will get headaches from Sulfite....


----------



## jobe05

Thanks NW,


All this time I thought it was the five botles I drank.................


But I like the sulphite theory better


----------



## NorthernWinos

Me too...gotta blame the sulfite...


----------



## Dean

I blame the sleep! It's true. You were just fine before you went to sleep, but after you woke up, THEN the hangover hits.


----------



## Waldo

How in the heck did this thread ever manage to "dry up on the vine"

By gawdd we will keep it going from henceforth. 
Any new Steamer/Juicer owners out there want to "Stand Up And Testify"*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## OilnH2O

Still want one -- but even with my "saved search" on Ebay they come up rarely!



Glad this has been bumped up!


----------



## NorthernWinos

OilnH2O....there are a few on eBay now...http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZsteamQ20juicerQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ive used mine once so far, for the rhubarb I've done , must say its like rock and roll...I Like It! Plan on making a lot more this summer with it!


----------



## Waldo

I was going to steam a batch of Plums this weekend but elected to get some of the carboys out of the dining room before I had anything else meet the fate of my Muscadine and hence It has been a wine bottling marathon for me this weekend.I Will post some more pcitures once I get everything labeled. For right now, here are the labels that will go on the wines. 


5 gallon Blackberry will be dressed with










6 gallon of Shiraz/Muscat blend will be dressed with








5 Gallon of Strawberry will be dressed with








5 Gallon of Black Currant Port ill be dressed with








5 Gallon Black Currant-Elderberry blnd will be dressed with








It has all been bottled and right now I am in the process of cleaning the sanitizing residue from the bottles and will begin labeling this afternoon.







*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman

The labels all look great Waldo. That's a lot of wine to bottle.


I must have missed something- what was the fate of the Muscadine?


----------



## Waldo

appleman..read the post on "My First Wine of 2008"


----------



## Waldo

The labeling is in full swing


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo, I really like your black &amp; white labels....Sometimes simplicity is more sophisticated.

That was a lot of bottling.....
What's next on your agenda????


----------



## OilnH2O

Waldo, I think NW meant _sophisticated _as a compliment !!


----------



## Waldo

Thanks NW...I will be juicing and starting a Plum this week along with a Strawberry/Zin and Green Apple/Guertz kits I just got from George.


----------



## Wade E

Labels look great Waldo, has the Black Currant become a staple in your winery now? I have to get started on some more Black Currant. I have 0 bottles left and none started as I didnt know my wife gave out a few bottles of it, my last. She is under strict instructions now to ask what wines are available to be given out. Next step will be to hide the key from her, the key is already hidden from the kids just to be sure but they are young. 

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05

Good to see your still at it strong Waldo. I juiced 30 pounds of plums this past weekend and ended up with 19 1/2 quarts of juice. I have 15 more pounds to juice, which I will save for sweetening back the finished wine. I will use Wades method of condensing down as to not dilute it too much.

I, Like yourself, have 33 gallons of various wines to bottle, just no time right now, and still no room in the freezer....... So I used NW's method and canned them in quart jars. All sealed up and waiting for me to make some wine ........................... Someday.................. Sigh...........


----------



## Wade E

Glad to see you still make a little time to play with your passion Jobe. Do you or Waldo have another batch of blackberry port in the mix?


----------



## Waldo

What variety of plums are you using jobe? Wade needs to post a tutorial ( with pictures) on his condensing meyhod, along with proper storage instructions.


I will definately be doing another blackberry this year wade. I want to try a Black Currant/Blackberry/Elderberry blend too.


50% Blackberry, 30% Black Currant and 20% Elderberry


----------



## jobe05

Sorry I didn't keep up with the posting guys...... But this is why I haven't posted much lately, I just don't have the time to be attentive enough to respond...... sorry.

Last year I planted 3 plum trees (2 from Lowes and 1 from KMart) Nothing special trees, all Santa Rosa Plums. One of the trees had no fruit, one had 2 plums and the other had 20 pounds of fruit. The poor little tree couldn't even stand up on it's own, I had to tie it to the fence. The 30 pounds that I juiced were market bought, so I'm not sure of the brand.

Definitely planning another batch of Port this year, along with a blueberry Port. Also thinking about doing 3 gallons of Plum wine, and 3 gallons of Plum Port????? I wonder how the high alcohol content would be in it? 

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo

I think that might just be "Plum" good jobe


----------



## joeswine

good morning people,the summer fruit is here in new jersey and time for some peach wine,this is my first stop second is italian red plums,and then red rassberry fresh from the farm,we still are the garden state you know,you just have to know were to look,we have north american blueberry company down here one of the largest producers of fresh blue berries in the country,waldo i truly think i&lt;am going to buy one of those steamers,really,pie look scrumshish,wine from fresh fruit is heavenly and buy all means jobe the blueberry port,excellent and wade the black current superb,///////////////////


----------



## Waldo

You will love the steamer/juicer joeswine.


What variety of peaches are you going to use?


----------



## Wade E

I would surely be curious on the Plum Port Jobe, I made a plum wine that came out OK but the fruit was from a supermarket and most likely could have been a little riper or it was just not a great year for them as they werent the super drippy squirt in your eye when bitten plums. Would you use malt extract again?


----------



## joeswine

WALDO I DON,T REALLY KNOW THE TYPE&lt;BUT THE ORCHARD IS ABOUT3 MILES FROM ME AND ABOUT100 ACRES LARGE,THEY THEMSELVES ARE CALLED HERITAGE WINERY AND PRODUCE,YOU CAN BUY FROM THEM DIRECT,THATS WERE I BOUGHT MY ITALIAN PLUMS LAST YEAR IT TURNED OUT GREAT,DEEP RED AND JUICE SWEET UP FRONT AND TART TO THE BACK SIDE AND THATS HOW THE WINE TURNED OUT ALSO,DEFIANTLY LOOKING INTO THE JUICER////////////////////////////


----------



## jobe05

Will definitely do the Malt again Wade. Seems to really hide the high alcohol and gives it great body....... not that 6 pounds of fruit per gallon wouldn;t.......

I haven't had much luck with the steamer on some fruit, but for apples, pears, peaches and now plums, I'm glad that I have one, not to mention the freezer space it saves by being able to can the juice, now it will be ready to use when ever I want it.


----------



## Wade E

When can_ open 1 of my Port bottles Jobe?




_


----------



## jobe05

It's not 2009 yet is it?

Do you even have a bottle left................ there!?

Bottled 90 bottles of scuppernong and 30 bottles of Amarone today............. Now Im tired............

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

Just racked 4 batches today and have 1 batch that is ready to bottle but dont have the ambition. I have 2 of the bottles of Port still!


----------



## jobe05

You can open 1 if you want to....................

I'm still saving you an 06 bottle........... you'll see it in 09!


----------



## Wade E

Ill wait till cooler weather, maybe our anniversary!


----------



## Waldo

I still have two of the first you sent me jobe and 6 of the second batch


----------



## Waldo

jobe05 said:


> Will definitely do the Malt again Wade. Seems to really hide the high alcohol and gives it great body....... not that 6 pounds of fruit per gallon wouldn;t.......
> 
> I haven't had much luck with the steamer on some fruit, but for apples, pears, peaches and now plums, I'm glad that I have one, not to mention the freezer space it saves by being able to can the juice, now it will be ready to use when ever I want it.




Which fruits did you have a problem with jobe?


----------



## joeswine

hay jobe good to seeyou on the forum again hope all,s been good,and i do like your port,i think it wasblackberry 2007,if you people are sitting on that one It,s great rightnow..........................................


----------



## jobe05

Waldo
Which fruits did you have a problem with jobe?
[/QUOTE said:


> When I steamed the scuppernong, the flavor of the must was flat, non existent scuppernong flavor.
> 
> Same with the muscadine. it had a sweet flavor and nice color but it took that musty, Foxy flavor out............ just made sweet red wine.
> 
> I have the Plum, but it' still in the jars waiting to make wine with. So far it taste good, we'll see if the wine comes out good when I make it.
> *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo

I have not tried any scuppernong jobe but I have not experienced what you did with my Muscadines when i steamed mine. Were yours wild or domestic?


----------



## jobe05

I would imagine they were domestic, I got them at the farmers market.

I got some from a guy in Virginia. Some I crushed to make wine with and had a great flavor, some I steamed and had no flavor. The next batch I got locally, steamed them and no flavor. I have the rest of those muscadines still in the freezer and will try a batch with them being sqeezed to see if it's the grape or the steaming.

I have a 3 gallon batch from last year still sitting on my bench that I steamed and it lacks in flavor, and is darker in color than the squeezed suppernongs that I just bottled. I'll have to send you a bottle of my squeezed scuppernong and see if you can tell the difference.


----------



## Waldo

Are th muscadine large or kinda small? The best for making wine are the small ones. Isons preferably


----------



## jobe05

These were on the smaller side, between nickel and dime size. I still have about 35 pounds in the freezer, but first I have to start the Blueberry Port............ and that won't happen this week.......................... sigh.............


----------



## Wade E

This new business is breaking in on our wine making time Jobe and we just cant let that happen so we are coming over and putting an end to this!


----------



## jobe05

Come on over! 

I like the "free labor" Idea!





Actually, There is a guy who contacted me that lives out east (about 130 miles away) Who wants to get some free training in return for some free labor. So he may be joining us tomorrow and stay for a few days.

But it has cut into my wine making, no question............... has also cut into every other aspect of my life......... but I'm sure it's only a 3 or 4 year temporary thing.........


----------



## Wade E

3 or 4 years! I see a work intervention getting ready to happen!



Being that busy is a good thing and glad your business is taking off with a boom.


----------

